# Top Pilot of WW1



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a list of all the pilots with over 50 kills and leading pilots of all major participants I tried to be inclusive of all the participants and realize some like Ball and Boelke are absent


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to go with the "Red Baron" on this one...his skills and his unusual death makes him my favorite.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 15, 2007)

I've always been partial to Barker his solo combat against the entire JG3 and its 60 Fokker DV V11 in which shot down 3 has to rank of one the epic air to air combats


----------



## timshatz (Aug 15, 2007)

Vote for Mannock. Of the above list (and at least one that was left off), he, Richtoffen and Boelke were the best leaders of the bunch. The rest were great aces, but so were Mannock, Richtoffen and Boelke. Figure something should seperate them out. And for my choice, I go with Leadership. 

If Mannock were eliminated, I would go with Boelke. His ideas are the basis of air combat even today. In the furball, he still rules 91 years later.

Richtoffen was great as an ace, a hunter and a leader. Well, good as a leader, great in the other two realms. But he was building off Boelke who had developed the foundation. 

But neither one would be #1 because there were fighting against substandard aircraft for most of their time. The Be2, DH2, Ect were lesser aircraft to the Albatross. Their kills, while not easy, were easier. 

Mannock gets my vote cause he was both an ace and a trainer. He did similar things to his units that Boelke did to his ("Never from below, seldom from the same altitude, usually from above"). He was not what would be called a "nice person", but he was a very good leader and ace. And the aircraft he fought against were generally superior or at least on a par with what he was flying.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 15, 2007)

I went with Little. There was a spell where he was shooting down planes at a pace that would of given him over 100 kills by the end of the war. Also Beauchamp-Proctor and Collishaw need some mention as they were great tacticians as well. Marksman goes to Fonck. I also agree with Tim's assessment of Mannock.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to go with Richthofen.

Some people say his skills were not as great as others but I look at this way: He was a hunter and a killer and he was an expert at what he did.

There may have been other pilots that were better in individual catagories such as leadership, dogfighting, bouncing, etc... but for me Richthofen was combined those qualities overall to make him the best.

Besides his kills says it all...

The first Ace of Aces.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2007)

Richthofen...His 80 victories gives him the nod for me.

TO


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 15, 2007)

Collishaw for me, he was a great leader fought in several different wars, was great when in charge of middle east early WW II. He was well known to give kills to others on his squadron


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have to go with Richthofen.
> 
> Some people say his skills were not as great as others but I look at this way: He was a hunter and a killer and he was an expert at what he did.
> 
> ...




You are right here....a name that will be remembered in the history perhaps forever although its pretty weird that the people who killed many other people remain in history...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

Warriors are judged differently.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have to go with Richthofen.
> 
> Some people say his skills were not as great as others but I look at this way: He was a hunter and a killer and he was an expert at what he did.
> 
> ...



This is a good assessment of it and is how I think about it. Richthofen for me to.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 16, 2007)

IMHO it should be Oswalt Boelke. The first real ace (together with Immelman), laid the foundation of modern Airial combat. Richthoven really looked up to him, even still when his score became twice as high as Boelcke's. The Red Baron learned his flying and tactics from this great flyer.
Boelcke was never defeated by an enemy, he died in a crash with a rooky german pilot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Where's Charles Nungesser? Despite all his wounds and broken bones, he was still flying and shooting down enemies.....


----------



## lastwarrior (Aug 24, 2007)

The Red Baron is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## slaterat (May 21, 2008)

The Red Baron made too many mistakes the day he died to be ranked as the best, albeit he was not in very good shape at that time. Bishop gets my vote.

Slaterat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

slaterat said:


> The Red Baron made too many mistakes the day he died to be ranked as the best, albeit he was not in very good shape at that time. Bishop gets my vote.
> 
> Slaterat



How does one mission with mistakes take away from all of your other achievments. Was he the only pilot who made mistakes and died?

Come on now, I know Bishop is Canadian but...


----------



## slaterat (May 22, 2008)

Well Bishop is the third highest scorer on the list, although Mannock is often credited with 73. He got his 72 kills in a remarkably short time at the front. He was an expert marksman who hand loaded his own guns. Near the end of the war he shot down 25 planes in 10 days. He was an excellant leader who survived the war and went on to make a significant contribution in WW II.

Slaterat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2008)

slaterat said:


> Well Bishop is the third highest scorer on the list, although Mannock is often credited with 73. He got his 72 kills in a remarkably short time at the front. He was an expert marksman who hand loaded his own guns. Near the end of the war he shot down 25 planes in 10 days. He was an excellant leader who survived the war and went on to make a significant contribution in WW II.
> 
> Slaterat



I will not argue that he is a great pilot and made a great contribution to the war.

By the way what do you think about the fact that a great many of his kills are under dispute today. Not saying I agree or disagree, just wanting your opinion.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (May 22, 2008)

I voted Rene Fonke, #2 ace of the war. In terms skill/love of flying though, I think I would have gone with Guynemer. Nungesser is a fav of mine too, even if he was reckless.

Of the aces above, it seems only Udet came away from the war with new theories concerning airpower, based on his previous experience.


----------



## slaterat (May 22, 2008)

Actually Billy Bishops war record holds up quite well ,when compared to his peers. The controversy started in 1982 when a film maker, using government funds, produced a "docu drama" entitled "The Kid that couldn't miss". The producer openly admitted that his intent from the outset was to produce an anti hero movie. Because it was very poorly researched ,containing many factual errors, the film lost what little creditability it had and was more or less forgotten , but oddly enough is still available from the national film board of Canada.

More recently{2002} a Canadian historical writer named Greenhous published a book titled "The Making of Billy Bishop". This attack on Bishops credibility was more insidious , but just as unfounded.

A good place to read up on the controversy is

William "Billy" Bishop

Read it over if you have the time and make your own conclusions. The sections cocerning his being awarded the VC are the most enlightening as that is the central area of the alleged conspiracy/controversy.

Slaterat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Cool thanks for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## HerzAs (Jun 23, 2008)

Werner Voss

His last fight is reason enough


----------



## Juha (Jun 23, 2008)

I voted for von Richthofen but I admit that I admire and symphatize more Voss. But the top ace was von R.

Juha


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like the emphasize Barker although he only had 50 kills his last fight in which he fought* 60 aircraft solo*from JG2 including 15 Fokker DVII shooting down 3 and surviving to win the VC a DSO with bar and MC with Bar his personal camel was the most successful single aircraft in RAF history 

"Barker however took his Sopwith Camel with him and continued to fly fighter operations. By this time, Barker's personal Sopwith Camel (serial no. B6313) had became the most successful fighter aircraft in the history of the RAF, having used it to shoot down 46 aircraft and balloons from September 1917 to September 1918, for a total of 404 operational flying hours. It was dismantled in October 1918, Barker keeping the clock as a memento - although he was asked to return it the following day" 
He was also the first commander of the RCAF but died in a flying accident in 1930


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 21, 2018)

Manfred von Richthofen hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dude.....what's with all the exclamation marks in every post? You're not Elaine (sly Seinfeld reference)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2018)

Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV said:


> Manfred von Richthofen hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And do realize this is a 10 year old thread????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2018)

….and there is no mention of Voss or Frank Luke!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 21, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And do realize this is a 10 year old thread????????????????????????????????????????


No I did not......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 21, 2018)

Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV said:


> No I did not......



Above each post is the date it was written.


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 21, 2018)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Above each post is the date it was written.


Oh, I did not know that Thanks.


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 22, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Dude.....what's with all the exclamation marks in every post? You're not Elaine (sly Seinfeld reference)


Begging your pardon?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> ….and there is no mention of Voss or Frank Luke!


Or Baumer or a bunch of others, either :/


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2018)

I go with Frank Luke, of his 26 kills he got 18 of them in 8 days, and he went after the difficult targets like balloons.


----------

